# Hacienda me mete el palo: Google Adsense



## Rauxa (15 Jun 2016)

Noticias frescas.

Hoy he recibido una carta de la Agencia Tributaria (España) y en ella se dice que yo he percibido cantidades por publicidad alojada en páginas webs :rolleye:

Mi padre falleció hace 1 año y medio y un colega me dijo que cuando uno cobra una herencia hacienda siempre hace una paralela o te investiga un poco, aprovechando que cobraste un buen dinero de herencia. Así que han visto un ingreso regular de los señores de Google Ireland. 

Y me dicen que tengo que pagar la parte correspondiente de lo cobrado desde 2011 hasta 2015. O sea los último 5 años. (lo anterior preescribe).

Aquí hay dos cosas: una buena y otra mala:

- La mala: a pagar. Yo gano unos 50-100 al mes con google, así que tengo que pagar un 20%. Es un buen pico, pero en el fondo yo sé que eso podía pasar. Como hacienda me tenía que pagar este año 1500, aún voy a cobrar algo este año.

- LA buena: por fin respiro tranquilo. Ni alta de autónomos ni nada... Los he llamado y me han dicho que tengo que poner lo que he ganado en la casilla de "ingresos extraordinarios" y ya está. Ni autonomos ni nada. Que este tema de publicidad (ojo, me ha dicho los que ganamos poco en esto), cuando hagamos la declaración de la renta, pongamos lo ingresado y que calculemos que el 20% es lo que pagaremos.

Así que sabiendo esto, respiro tranquilo después de tantos años.

Simplemente iré arrinconando un 20% de lo que ingreso, para saber que es lo que tendré que pagar.

Los que ganéis poco, yo no haría nada. Si no os envían la carta, pues nada y si os la envían, pues os ponéis al día como yo.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2016)

solo 20%? y la sancion y los intereses?

a ti te han pillado por el cruce de datos, no por la herencia


----------



## Rauxa (15 Jun 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> solo 20%? y la sancion y los intereses?
> 
> a ti te han pillado por el cruce de datos, no por la herencia



Pues será por el cruce de datos. Aunque Google no tiene mi nombre ni mi DNI. Sólo mi número de cuenta. Ignoro si es que Google ha dado mi número de cuenta a Montoro y este ha mirado si declaro lo de google o simplemente a raiz de la herencia, han visto que no declaro lo de google.

Me dijeron que cuando uno recibe una herencia, de paso, le miran a ver si hay algo por ahí sospechoso. No es que sea de la herencia en sí (que no tiene nada que ver), sino que aprovechan para investigarte un poco.

Nada de sanción ni intereses. Lo había pensado pero la carta no dice nada. Incluso les he llamado y me han dicho que no.


----------



## iPod teca (15 Jun 2016)

Pues me dejas flipado.
Es la primera vez que escucho que hacienda mete mano por adsense para esas cantidades.
Yo el problema que tengo es que si gano 400, realmente me quedan 250-300 porque el otro restante se ha ido en VPS y publicidad en FB y Ads.

Ahora bien, no puedo decir que sólo me queda el 60%, por ejemplo, porque entonces ya SI nos metemos en gastos e ingresos como cualquier autónomo ya que tendría mensualmente que entregar facturas de proveedores para así calcular el beneficio neto. Vamos, una declaración trimestral en toda regla.

Así pues me pueden pasar dos cosas malas:

1- Que me digan como a ti que ellos ven que he percibido 4000 € en un año y que por lo tanto debo abonar el 20%* de esa cantidad.*.
Como a mi realmente me queda limpio el 60% resulta que estoy currandome las webs por una miseria final.

2- Aún peor. Que les diga que tengo facturas de publicidad y que ese no es el beneficio final y que por lo tanto me lo recalculen. Y que entonces como bien sabe hacer hacienda decida joderme de verdad y decirme que por listo (o tonto, mejor dicho) me tengo que dar de alta como autónomo y pagar también a la SS (aunque ya pago como trabajador ajeno), así pues pagar unos 200 € mensuales al Estado por llevar mis dos puñeteras webs. ::

Supongo que en este caso al menos tendré más paro, jubilación y beneficios al pagar al estado dos veces por mi trabajo :rolleye:


----------



## Rauxa (15 Jun 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pues me dejas flipado.
> Es la primera vez que escucho que hacienda mete mano por adsense para esas cantidades.
> Yo el problema que tengo es que si gano 400, realmente me quedan 250-300 porque el otro restante se ha ido en VPS y publicidad en FB y Ads.
> 
> ...




Sí, eso es un problema. En mi caso creo que me han "investigado" por el tema herencia. Aprovechando que el pisuerga....

Porqué podrían hacer casado datos el año pasado o el otro. Y lo han hecho ahora que he cobrado la herencia. Sospechoso.

En condiciones normales no creo que te digan nada. De hecho en los foros que leo, a nadie le han dado el palo. Sólo a mi 

Imagino que habrán visto que que he cobrado una herencia y que no me vendrá de pagar 400 euros de impuestos provenientes de google en los últimos 5 años. Pues pa ellos. 

Yo de ti, iría tirando como haces. Si no te envían la carta, pues nada y sino, provisiona un 20%, por si las moscas.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 21:11 ----------

Hacienda investiga el cobro de publicidad en webs

Ahora he visto que no he sido el único.
Aquí debe de haber un acuerdo entre Montoro y Google. Es cosa de este año.


----------



## chaber (15 Jun 2016)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque chaber está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2016)

yo es la primera vez que escucho que hacienda pide pasta por ingresos no declarados de 4 años* y no sanciona *


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (15 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Noticias frescas.
> 
> Hoy he recibido una carta de la Agencia Tributaria (España) y en ella se dice que yo he percibido cantidades por publicidad alojada en páginas webs :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Gracias Rauxa, yo siempre había leído tus sabios consejos en este tema, y mira tu por donde va y salta la liebre. Crees que te ha pasado por el tema de la herencia, por experiencia sé que es un momento donde "saltan" algunas cosas, pero ¿no te has parado a pensar que pueden haberte investigado por tus mensajes en burbuja.info? , aunque te parezca una tontería lo digo completamente en serio. Yo cada vez me fío menos de todo lo que envuelve a la red, su seguridad y las grandes compañías como Google.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Jun 2016)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Gracias Rauxa, yo siempre había leído tus sabios consejos en este tema, y mira tu por donde va y salta la liebre. Crees que te ha pasado por el tema de la herencia, por experiencia sé que es un momento donde "saltan" algunas cosas, pero ¿no te has parado a pensar que pueden haberte investigado por tus mensajes en burbuja.info? , aunque te parezca una tontería lo digo completamente en serio. Yo cada vez me fío menos de todo lo que envuelve a la red, su seguridad y las grandes compañías como Google.



No, no ahora he hecho un búsqueda rápida por internete y en mi último post acabo de poner un foro donde entre ayer y hoy 4 o 5 foreros dicen que tb han recibida la carta.

Esto forma parte de los acuerdos entre google y los diferentes estados europeos. Estan poniendo coto sobre el tema. Y me parece bien. 
Me gustaría que por fin dijeran como tributar esto.

Tan fácil como decir, si usted gana 100, pague 20. Y punto. 
Lo que pasa que uno tb tiene gastos: dominio, hosting, adwords...

Es un ámbito muy verde, pero hay que ponerle unas reglas para estar todos tranquilos.

Coño, que genero tan poco, que no hay que ni pagar el 20%. yo en mi trabajo gano 2000 y pago un 20% de irpf. Si gano 100 pagaré lo correspondiente a ello.

Pero que se aclaren.


----------



## Alexcandas (15 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No, no ahora he hecho un búsqueda rápida por internete y en mi último post acabo de poner un foro donde entre ayer y hoy 4 o 5 foreros dicen que tb han recibida la carta.
> 
> Esto forma parte de los acuerdos entre google y los diferentes estados europeos. Estan poniendo coto sobre el tema. Y me parece bien.
> Me gustaría que por fin dijeran como tributar esto.
> ...



Es una operacion intracomunitaria de servicios tampoco tiene mucho misterio


----------



## Rauxa (15 Jun 2016)

Entrad en este foro y leed:
Parece que todo quisqui ha recibido esta carta.
Hacienda investiga el cobro de publicidad en webs - Página 4

Lo que no me había dado cuenta es que no es una carta certificada.
Hace unos meses recibí un carta certificada en la que tenía que pagar 21 euros por algo de la herencia que no pagué. Carta certificada. Ahí uno no se escaquea.
Eso no. 
Es una misiva que han recibido mucha gente y como dicen por ahí, a lo mejor es un globo sondo a ver quien pica. De hecho la están recibiendo gente que tiene web pero no tiene anuncios, así que no tiene sentido recibir esta carta. Pero la han recibido igual.

Cuando uno tiene que pagar algo o Hacienda le hace un requerimiento de este tipo, la carta tiene que ser certificada.

Creo que me paso otra vez al lado salvaje :rolleye:

Yo no sé nada, yo no he recibido nada. 
Google no sabe mi nombre. Abrí Adsense con el nombre de mi padre (ya fallecido), con una dirección que ya no existe y nunca pidieron mi DNI.

Si Hacienda realmente supiera qué cobramos o quisiera que paguemos lo que realmente deberíamos que pagar, creo que lo haría de otra forma, no?

Cuando alguien ha tenido que hacer una paralela o ha tenido que pagar algo en un momento dado, no ha recibido una carta certificada?


----------



## Monty (16 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Entrad en este foro y leed:
> Parece que todo quisqui ha recibido esta carta.
> Hacienda investiga el cobro de publicidad en webs - Página 4
> 
> ...



¡Joder, qué cabrones!

:


----------



## cruel e inhumano (16 Jun 2016)

¿Estás seguro de que es Adsense? ¿No pueden ser otras "agencias" de publicidad online españolas?


----------



## Hacendado (16 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Noticias frescas.
> 
> Hoy he recibido una carta de la Agencia Tributaria (España) y en ella se dice que yo he percibido cantidades por publicidad alojada en páginas webs :rolleye:
> 
> ...



¿Tienes que pagar un 20% en concepto de qué? ¿De IRPF no?

No sabía de la existencia de esa casilla "Ingresos excepcionales" (y de tantas otras).

Realmente a ti te han dejado meterlo por ahí pero un inspector si quieres te puede obligar a que lo declares como ingresos por actividades económicas y joderte bien con el compi de la seguridad social.

Es lo que tiene este país, no hay seguridad jurídica, es lo que la casta quiera, si le caes bien o no al funcionario, una puta basura de país.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (16 Jun 2016)

> Que este tema de publicidad (ojo, me ha dicho los que ganamos poco en esto), cuando hagamos la declaración de la renta, pongamos lo ingresado y que calculemos que el 20% es lo que pagaremos



Y aquí se demuestra la mierda de país donde vivimos. ¿Qué es "poco"?

Estás vendido como el funcionario de turno se crea un justiciero y el baremo de "poco" sea "pero que muy poco" y te empiecen a tocar los huevos.

Con la de miles de páginas de BOES y mierdas que genera el legislativo y ni una decente que aclare lo que tiene que hacer el funcionariado.


----------



## Será en Octubre (16 Jun 2016)

Hace tiempo os lo dije aquí mismo, no os fiéis que nadie se salva, ni cobrar en sitios raros ni nada. Y creo que tu fuiste uno de los que nooo que no pasa nada. Pues zasca.

Por lo de tu padre, mis condolencias.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jun 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro de que es Adsense? ¿No pueden ser otras "agencias" de publicidad online españolas?



En mi caso es solo adsense. Y por lo que estoy leyendo muchos webmasters que tienen web y no tienen anuncions de ningun tipo tb están recibiendo la carta.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 09:56 ----------




Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Tienes que pagar un 20% en concepto de qué? ¿De IRPF no?
> 
> No sabía de la existencia de esa casilla "Ingresos excepcionales" (y de tantas otras).
> 
> ...



Lo del 20% es algo que yo intuyo. Que a lo mejor es menos, por la cantidad que yo he generado.
Si te vendes tu coche a tu vecino y te paga 3.000, teóricamente lo tendrás que anotar en la casilla "ingresos excepcionales o extraordinarios" (ahora no me acuerdo). Otra cosa es que por 3000 euros, que a lo mejor uno cobra en mano, nadie lo haga.

Yo llamé y la chica que me atendió es lo que me dijo. Ahora bie, leyendo en foros, a muchos, cuando llamaban simplemente les decían que no sabían como tenían que incluirlo en la Renta. Un despropósito, vamos.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 10:02 ----------




Será en Octubre dijo:


> Hace tiempo os lo dije aquí mismo, no os fiéis que nadie se salva, ni cobrar en sitios raros ni nada. Y creo que tu fuiste uno de los que nooo que no pasa nada. Pues zasca.
> 
> Por lo de tu padre, mis condolencias.



Sí, yo dije que no pasaba nada en tanto que:
- Son cifras pequeñas (100 euros...)
- El mismo estado no te dice que hacer con ello. Ni como declararlo. Autónomo? De hecho no estás ofreciendo ningún servicio. Es una actividad esporádica? Tienes otro trabajo con nómina? Tu pagador (google), no te paga con IVA y no declara que te paga. De hecho no te piden ni el DNI.

Internet se ha hecho muy grande, ha crecido muy rápido y no saben como getionar todo esto. Al no haber "reglas", cada uno hace lo que quiere. Si yo ganara 1000 euros al mes con esto, ya me espabilaría para declararlo de una forma u otra. Al ganar 50-150 al mes, ni me molesto.

Y después de hablar con mi gestor y de enseñarle la carta aún menos. Que no me preocupe nada. Que si quieren empezar a cobrar de ahí, los mecanismos son otros.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No, no ahora he hecho un búsqueda rápida por internete y en mi último post acabo de poner un foro donde entre ayer y hoy 4 o 5 foreros dicen que tb han recibida la carta.
> 
> Esto forma parte de los acuerdos entre google y los diferentes estados europeos. Estan poniendo coto sobre el tema. Y me parece bien.
> Me gustaría que por fin dijeran como tributar esto.
> ...



Si ganas 2000 de una parte y 100 de otra, pagarás lo correspondiente a 2.100, que será como mínimo el porcentaje que corresponda a 2.000. No se tributa separadamente lo de 2.000 y lo de 100.

Lo de que te han dicho que de pagar autónomos nada, no sé de dónde viene. Hacienda no te dirá nada de éso porque no es asunto suyo. Se limitará a dar la noticia a la SS que ya te ajustará las cuentas, porque SI estás obligado a darte de alta por esa actividad. Podrás decir que es injusto, que no merece la pena y todo lo que quieras, pero reglamento en mano, es obligatorio.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 10:18 ----------




Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Tienes que pagar un 20% en concepto de qué? ¿De IRPF no?
> 
> No sabía de la existencia de esa casilla "Ingresos excepcionales" (y de tantas otras).
> 
> ...



Exactamente así. Si das unas clases, si haces un bolo porque eres músico aficionado, etc, todo exige que se declare en IRPF y que estés de alta en la SS. Todo por lo que se cobra es actividad económica.


----------



## Hacendado (16 Jun 2016)

También se puede meter todo por rendimientos del trabajo.

Qué se entiende por rendimiento del trabajo | Declaracion de la Renta


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jun 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si ganas 2000 de una parte y 100 de otra, pagarás lo correspondiente a 2.100, que será como mínimo el porcentaje que corresponda a 2.000. No se tributa separadamente lo de 2.000 y lo de 100.
> 
> Lo de que te han dicho que de pagar autónomos nada, no sé de dónde viene. Hacienda no te dirá nada de éso porque no es asunto suyo. Se limitará a dar la noticia a la SS que ya te ajustará las cuentas, porque SI estás obligado a darte de alta por esa actividad. Podrás decir que es injusto, que no merece la pena y todo lo que quieras, pero reglamento en mano, es obligatorio.
> 
> ...



Sé lo que dice la ley. Por cada euro que uno gana, se declara.
Llevo 10 años haciendo cositas por internet. Tengo el culo pelado de ir a la SS y a hacienda.
Estoy dado de alta en el IAE (por si tengo que facturar), pero no como autónomo.

Hay una ley que dice que es el estado no puede cobrarte más de lo que tu generas como ingreso en tu actividad. (el gobierno puede decir misa, si el Supremo dice otra cosa)
Así que SIEMPRE que he ido a una de estas entidades, me dicen que no me dé de alta de autónomos. Me lo dicen ellos. Que me dé de alta por si genero alguna factora pero no más. Que no tiene sentido cobrar 200 euros al mes y pagar 300 + gastos. 
Y ahora de hecho, tp están diciendo que me dé de alta. 

Mi pregunta siempre ha sido: "como declaro yo los pequeños picos que gano en adsense". Unos me decían que no lo sabían, que esto de internet es muy confuso y otros me decían que lo pusiera en la casilla de ingresos extraordinarios.
Pero que google no les informa de nada, así que por tener 500 euros al año de esto, que lo puedo pasar sin declarar, de la misma forma que tp declararé las clases particulares que hago o si me vendo mi bici por 200 euros.

Y te lo dicen ellos.
Yo estoy de acuerdo en pagar, pero no te dicen ni el qué ni el como. Si me meten el palo de pagar lo correspondiente a los últimos 5 años, no me quejaré. Lo pago y punto.
Pero esta carta que están enviando y que está recibiendo todo el mundo es un despropósito.
Si tan claro ven que tengo que pagar, que me digan qué dinero he recibido, de quien, qué webs tengo....
Es lo mismo que hacen cuando te hacen factura, cuando te pagan en nómina o cuando vendes unas acciones


----------



## Jota-Erre (16 Jun 2016)

Si hay algo de lo que no tengo duda, es que hacienda lo sabe todo y lo ve todo, bueno, lo que quiere ver... no se puede huir insensatos


----------



## cruel e inhumano (16 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> En mi caso es solo adsense. Y por lo que estoy leyendo muchos webmasters que tienen web y no tienen anuncions de ningun tipo tb están recibiendo la carta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 09:56 ----------



Entonces han pillado una lista de dominios con dueños españoles y les han ido envíando cartitas a lo bruto por si cuela.


----------



## euriborfree (16 Jun 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Entonces han pillado una lista de dominios con dueños españoles y les han ido envíando cartitas a lo bruto por si cuela.



No creo, si tenian datos de las cantidades percibidas durante cada año y el nombre del pagador es que o bien Google ha entregado los datos, o bien han obtenido los datos de todas las transferencia bancarias recibidas en españa de ese pagador.

La informacion de las cantidades percibidas no sale de los whois


----------



## davitin (16 Jun 2016)

Sacad una cuenta "payoneer" y asunto arreglado.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (16 Jun 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> No creo, si tenian datos de las cantidades percibidas durante cada año y el nombre del pagador es que o bien Google ha entregado los datos, o bien han obtenido los datos de todas las transferencia bancarias recibidas en españa de ese pagador.
> 
> La informacion de las cantidades percibidas no sale de los whois



¿Cómo explicas que gente con webs sin anuncios reciba esa carta hablándoles de unos supuestos ingresos por publicidad en sus webs?

Las cantidades percibidas por lo que se está viendo no las saben, se las inventan y ya está por si cuela. Y meten cuatro o cinco años también por si salta la liebre.


----------



## euriborfree (16 Jun 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Cómo explicas que gente con webs sin anuncios reciba esa carta hablándoles de unos supuestos ingresos por publicidad en sus webs?
> 
> Las cantidades percibidas por lo que se está viendo no las saben, se las inventan y ya está por si cuela. Y meten cuatro o cinco años también por si salta la liebre.



entonces *quiza* no estemos hablando de hacienda, sino de *un estafador que esta enviando falsas notificaciones por carta* en lugar de por email.

Las estafas tambien se hacen por correo postal, yo he recibido por correo postal notificaciones de "renovacion" de dominios falsas


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jun 2016)

Me dicen ademad del año 11 al 14. Cuando en 2011 yo no tenia implementado adsense


----------



## euriborfree (16 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me dicen ademad del año 11 al 14. Cuando en 2011 yo no tenia implementado adsense



como era el sobre? 

Podrias escanear la carta (tapando datos) y fotografiar el sobre? (por ambos lados)

a ver si va a ser como lo de la estafa de los dominios.

algo habra que lo delate, el franqueo de la carta, el formato del sobre (que no sea nacional), que a la notificacion le falte el codigo de verificacion que permite contrastarlo en la pagina de AEAT, que el sobre sea de alguna marca en concreto.

En resumen, empieza a oler a estafa, ¿dicen cual es la forma de pago?


----------



## cruel e inhumano (16 Jun 2016)

En forocoches hay una imagen, pero sería interesante ver sobre, membrete, etc.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jun 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> como era el sobre?
> 
> Podrias escanear la carta (tapando datos) y fotografiar el sobre? (por ambos lados)
> 
> ...



No,no. Nada de cuantia ni donde pagar.
No es estafa. Te ponen el tlf de la agencia tributaria y te instan a q te pongas al corriente.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (16 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Entrad en este foro y leed:
> Parece que todo quisqui ha recibido esta carta.
> Hacienda investiga el cobro de publicidad en webs - Página 4



whois guard forever

A Rauxa le han pillado porque tenía adsense a nombre de su padre e ingresos de Google Ireland. No porque tuviese una web. A todos esos tipos no se.

Hacienda no tiene un supermega-ordenador ni personal para investigar abonos de 100€ al mes. Eso para hacienda no llega ni a la categoría de calderilla. 

*Vergonzoso* que hacienda se dedique a "reclamar" a gente con una miseria de ingresos mensuales por cobros de risa. O porque pongas tu colección de gallumbos usados a la venta en eBay ::

Al final todo el mundo es "defraudador" menos los funcionarios.


----------



## euriborfree (16 Jun 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> En forocoches hay una imagen, pero sería interesante ver sobre, membrete, etc.



Parece una carta generica, lo "de 2011 a 2014" parece algo generico, como si tuvieran datos de esos 4 años y se la mandan a todo el que aparezca, estan echando la caña a ver que pescan pero no quieren pringarse en abrir miles de procedimientos y colapsar la inspeccion


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jun 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> como era el sobre?
> 
> Podrias escanear la carta (tapando datos) y fotografiar el sobre? (por ambos lados)
> 
> ...



No,no. Nada de cuantia ni donde pagar.
No es estafa. Te ponen el tlf de la agencia tributaria y te instan a q te pongas al corriente.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 16:21 ----------




SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> whois guard forever
> 
> A Rauxa le han pillado porque tenía adsense a nombre de su padre e ingresos de Google Ireland. No porque tuviese una web. A todos esos tipos no se.
> 
> ...



Y ni por esas. Google, al menos cuando yo me di de alta hace años, pide un nombre, una dirección postal y un número de cuenta.

El número de cuenta obviamente es real y a mi nombre.
La dirección de mi padre es real.
Su nombre no: catalananicé su nombre y varié un poco su apellido (por ejemplo: de martinez a martín. 
Y mi blog (que es gratis), va asociado a un mail que no tengo registrado a mi nombre real.

O sea, que hacienda habrá ido un poco al tun tun.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 16:25 ----------




antonio estrada dijo:


> Si ganas 2000 de una parte y 100 de otra, pagarás lo correspondiente a 2.100, que será como mínimo el porcentaje que corresponda a 2.000. No se tributa separadamente lo de 2.000 y lo de 100.
> 
> Lo de que te han dicho que de pagar autónomos nada, no sé de dónde viene. Hacienda no te dirá nada de éso porque no es asunto suyo. Se limitará a dar la noticia a la SS que ya te ajustará las cuentas, porque SI estás obligado a darte de alta por esa actividad. Podrás decir que es injusto, que no merece la pena y todo lo que quieras, pero reglamento en mano, es obligatorio.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Si yo gano en mi trabajo como profesor 20.000 euros año y tributo, por poner un ejemplo el 20%, si por otra parte tengo un ingreso anual de 500 euros gracias a google, estaré ganando 20.500.
Este plus de 500 euros, qué me implica? Continuará tributando al 20%? O a lo mejor me lo suben al 20,5%?

Por eso no se molestan en cantidades tan pequeñas.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (16 Jun 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> Parece una carta generica, lo "de 2011 a 2014" parece algo generico, como si tuvieran datos de esos 4 años y se la mandan a todo el que aparezca, estan echando la caña a ver que pescan pero no quieren pringarse en abrir miles de procedimientos y colapsar la inspeccion



Tiene toda la pinta. Mandamos una carta genérica y al que se presente, palo.


----------



## Hacendado (16 Jun 2016)

Un truco puede ser poner el dominio y la web a nombre de un familiar y vosotros cobráis por paypal por ejemplo. O al reves.


----------



## bitelchux (16 Jun 2016)

Por casualidad a los que les ha llegado la cartita...teneis el hosting en arsys?

muestras gratis en cosasymuestrasgratis.es


----------



## euriborfree (16 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Un truco puede ser poner el dominio y la web a nombre de un familiar y vosotros cobráis por paypal por ejemplo. O al reves.



Supongo que asi piensas que le llegara la carta al familiar, pero dudo mucho que se esten basando en los datos del whois.

Paypal comparte datos con la hacienda española, quien no declara ingresos de paypal pensando que tiene algo inexpugnable esta muy equivocado, ademas que para convertir los euros de paypal en comestibles lentejas tienes que pasarlo por el banco 



bitelchux dijo:


> Por casualidad a los que les ha llegado la cartita...teneis el hosting en arsys?



Y tambien dudo mucho que los datos vengan de un hosting concreto.


----------



## bitelchux (16 Jun 2016)

Pues yo tres que conozco que los que han pillado, tres que tienen hosting en ARSYS...


----------



## luismarple (16 Jun 2016)

No os volváis locos, hacienda no sabe de hostings, dominios, adsense ni ostias. Hacienda sabe que Google paga desde una cuenta X de Irlanda y ha revisado a qué cuentas ha realizado transferencias, fin del rollo. Y a todos esos les tira la caña, a ver lo que sale.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Jun 2016)

la complementaria de los años 2011.2012,2013 y 2014 creo que implica o rebaja de la sanción o sin sanción, si lo haces antes de que te llegue la carta certificada de que te abren procedimiento por el años 2011,2012, 2013 y 2014.


luego ni idea si hay intereses de demora,etc,etc


----------



## luismarple (16 Jun 2016)

La clásica medida de Hacienda para que los que sacan unos durillos salgan a la luz y los que estén pensando en montar una página se corten de hacerlo no vaya a ser que les metan un puro. Resultado final: migajas para hoy, hambre mañana.


----------



## peixet (17 Jun 2016)

Se de que estoy hablando y aquí va mi comentario por si alguien quiere escucharlo.
La Administración Tributaria tiene acceso a la información de todas las operaciones realizadas en las cuentas bancarias españolas. Y en particular sobre las transferencias, de las que tiene constancia tanto del importe, como de la cuenta de origen y de destino. Mediante un filtro sobre una cuenta de origen ha obtenido un listado de todas las cuentas que han recibido transferencia de Google. En este listado está asociada la cuenta de destino, el dni de los titulares, y su domicilio fiscal.
Esta carta es simplemente informativa para avisar de que debe regularizar esos ingresos en caso de que los hubiera omitido en las declaraciones del IRPF.
No habrá multas ni recargos.

CONSECUENCIAS: Si este año no regularizas esos ingresos, el año que viene no recibirás un aviso amistoso por correo ordinario, será una notificación administrativa para justificar los ingresos de Google. A partír de ese momento estarás expuesto a multas y recargos.

.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Jun 2016)

peixet dijo:


> Se de que estoy hablando y aquí va mi comentario por si alguien quiere escucharlo.
> La Administración Tributaria tiene acceso a la información de todas las operaciones realizadas en las cuentas bancarias españolas. Y en particular sobre las transferencias, de las que tiene constancia tanto del importe, como de la cuenta de origen y de destino. Mediante un filtro sobre una cuenta de origen ha obtenido un listado de todas las cuentas que han recibido transferencia de Google. En este listado está asociada la cuenta de destino, el dni de los titulares, y su domicilio fiscal.
> Esta carta es simplemente informativa para avisar de que debe regularizar esos ingresos en caso de que los hubiera omitido en las declaraciones del IRPF.
> No habrá multas ni recargos.
> ...



Está claro que hacienda tiene acceso a tus cuentas y por tanto sabe si Google te va haciendo reintegros.

La pregunta es:
Una persona que gane 30 euros al mes (unos 350 euros año aprox), cuando el año que viene le venga hacienda con la carta certificada, la multa o lo que sea, podrá desgravar los gastos?
Como actividad económica, tiene sus ingresos (Adsense, publicidad) + gastos (movil, dominio, hosting, amterial tecnológico...). Se podrá compensar una cosa con la otra?

PD. No sé de los recursos de los que dispone Hacienda, pero mirar uno por uno todos los que han hecho la complementaria de 2011-2014, para ver si realmente han declarado todo o se han dejado alguna cosita...tiene que ser una cosa hercúlea.


----------



## peixet (17 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> PD. No sé de los recursos de los que dispone Hacienda, pero mirar uno por uno todos los que han hecho la complementaria de 2011-2014, para ver si realmente han declarado todo o se han dejado alguna cosita...tiene que ser una cosa hercúlea.



Hacienda tiene recursos para eso y para muchísimo mas.
Los procesos se diseñan con los parámetros elegidos y eso es todo... entonces Correos recibe un montón de notificaciones, que se gestionan y tramitan posteriormente por vía telemática sin ningún esfuerzo. Todos los datos de entrega y seguimiento se vuelcan en sus sistemas.

Por ejemplo, si han enviado 10.000 cartas "de aviso" para toda España, lo único que hay que hacer es mirar si esos 10.000 contribuyentes han realizado una complementaria, declarando los mismos importes en el concepto de actividades económicas que los importes que figuran transferidos por Google. Para hacer esta comprobación, se programan estos parámetros, en eso se puede tardar unos 10 minutos... en obtener el resultado 0,0003 segundos... En redactar la carta tipo de reclamación y aprobarla no se tarda mas de una mañana, y finalmente en pulsar "el botón" para enviar las notificaciones a Correos UN SEGUNDO.

¿Sigues pensando que es un trabajo Hercúleo?

.


----------



## euromelon (17 Jun 2016)

peixet dijo:


> Hacienda tiene recursos para eso y para muchísimo mas.
> Los procesos se diseñan con los parámetros elegidos y eso es todo... entonces Correos recibe un montón de notificaciones, que se gestionan y tramitan posteriormente por vía telemática sin ningún esfuerzo. Todos los datos de entrega y seguimiento se vuelcan en sus sistemas.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si han enviado 10.000 cartas "de aviso" para toda España, lo único que hay que hacer es mirar si esos 10.000 contribuyentes han realizado una complementaria, declarando los mismos importes en el concepto de actividades económicas que los importes que figuran transferidos por Google. Para hacer esta comprobación, se programan estos parámetros, en eso se puede tardar unos 10 minutos... en obtener el resultado 0,0003 segundos... En redactar la carta tipo de reclamación y aprobarla no se tarda mas de una mañana, y finalmente en pulsar "el botón" para enviar las notificaciones a Correos UN SEGUNDO.
> ...



Hola Montoro no sabia que eras forero


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2016)

peixet dijo:


> Hacienda tiene recursos para eso y para muchísimo mas.
> Los procesos se diseñan con los parámetros elegidos y eso es todo... entonces Correos recibe un montón de notificaciones, que se gestionan y tramitan posteriormente por vía telemática sin ningún esfuerzo. Todos los datos de entrega y seguimiento se vuelcan en sus sistemas.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si han enviado 10.000 cartas "de aviso" para toda España, lo único que hay que hacer es mirar si esos 10.000 contribuyentes han realizado una complementaria, declarando los mismos importes en el concepto de actividades económicas que los importes que figuran transferidos por Google. Para hacer esta comprobación, se programan estos parámetros, en eso se puede tardar unos 10 minutos... en obtener el resultado 0,0003 segundos... En redactar la carta tipo de reclamación y aprobarla no se tarda mas de una mañana, y finalmente en pulsar "el botón" para enviar las notificaciones a Correos UN SEGUNDO.
> ...



Hombre hacer un mailing, hasta lo hago yo con un 486... aquí de lo que se esta discutiendo, es que no creo que Hacienda disponga de información de quien realmente tiene una web y esta obteniendo ingresos por publicidad, a no se que Adsense este informando de ello o los mismos bancos previa peticion de Hacienda, sabiendo que se hacen transferencias de una empresa sita en .. Irlanda??

Me consta de tres amigos a los cuales tb les ha llegado, dos de ellos no saben ni lo que es Adsense ???¿¿¿? entonces esto quedaría demostrado que lo esta haciendo es a palos de ciego


----------



## r@in (18 Jun 2016)

Para ser de hacienda, cosa que no dudo, es una carta un poco light, encima sin certificar.

En mi opinión pronto van a empezar con los procedimientos sancionadores y si encima se une la SS te puede caer una buena. Sólo la SS te puede pedir las cuotas de autónomo de 5 años con su correspondiente sanción más intereses.

En mi opinión este tipo de ingresos si son periódicos, aunque sean poca cantidad, son una actividad económica como cualquier otra. Si no te interesa pagar impuestos ni SS, no lo haces y punto.


----------



## Azurmir (18 Jun 2016)

Pues pasaron minutos entre que recibí la carta y acudí al asesor fiscal que me tramita la declaración de la renta.

Sumamos las cantidades que percibí de Google y Booking y me preparó unas declaraciones complementarias. También incluí los ingresos de 2015 en la declaración de este año.

Me toca pagar un pastizal pero obviamente no queda más remedio. Esta semana voy al banco a pagar y luego tengo que entregar al asesor un código para regularizarlo todo.

Obviamente comprendo que haya que pagar por lo ganado.

Menos mal que no reclaman nada anterior a 2010, cuando Adsense era mucho más lucrativo. Ahora mismo no llego a 400 euros anuales, cuando al principio se ganaban 2000 euros sin mucho tráfico.

Y si hay que darse de alta en autónomos, mejor lo dejamos.


----------



## AMSierra (18 Jun 2016)

Yo gano una mierda al mes y de momento no me ha llegado nada.... Crucemos los dedos. 

Y viene en una carta sin certificar? :fiufiu:


----------



## gine (18 Jun 2016)

He leido todo el post, y tambien en otros foros, pero nadie se ha fijado que dentro de nuestro expediente (si accedemos con pin24 horas o certificado digital por ejemplo), hay un apartado que dice "notificaciones emitidas". Si os meteís os saldrá la mencionada carta y me ha llamado la atención que en el título de esa notificación pone "CARTA IRPF. AFILIADORAS". Alguien sabe que podría querer decir este título? Alomejor así salimos mas de dudas.

Por cierto dentro del expendiente no hay ningun caso o procedimiento abierto que pueda estar relacionado con este tema, asi que yo creo que es algo informativo.

Y otro detalle es que el 1 de Julio de 2016 caduca el periodo 2011 (que es el primero que mencionan en la carta), asi que si no se abre ningun proceso creo que caduca dentro de unos días (almenos el de ese año).


----------



## AMSierra (18 Jun 2016)

gine dijo:


> He leido todo el post, y tambien en otros foros, pero nadie se ha fijado que dentro de nuestro expediente (si accedemos con pin24 horas o certificado digital por ejemplo), hay un apartado que dice "notificaciones emitidas". Si os meteís os saldrá la mencionada carta y me ha llamado la atención que en el título de esa notificación pone "CARTA IRPF. AFILIADORAS". Alguien sabe que podría querer decir este título? Alomejor así salimos mas de dudas.
> 
> Por cierto dentro del expendiente no hay ningun caso o procedimiento abierto que pueda estar relacionado con este tema, asi que yo creo que es algo informativo.
> 
> Y otro detalle es que el 1 de Julio de 2016 caduca el periodo 2011 (que es el primero que mencionan en la carta), asi que si no se abre ningun proceso creo que caduca dentro de unos días (almenos el de ese año).



A qué expediente te refieres? Notificaciones060?


----------



## gine (18 Jun 2016)

AMSierra dijo:


> A qué expediente te refieres? Notificaciones060?



Dentro de la agencia tributaria, en la sede electrónica. Hay un apartado que se llama "mi expediente" y ahi sale todo lo tuyo relacionado con hacienda. Se tiene que entrar con pin24 o dni electronico. Dentro de ese apartado salen los procedimientos que estan abiertos, cerrados, y abajo las notificaciones que te ha ido emitiendo hacienda.

(no hace falta que lo abras la notificación ya que si lo haces pondrá "leida", pero es la misma que han enviado a todo el mundo imagino por la fecha etc, y como te digo me he fijado en el título de la misma)


----------



## AMSierra (18 Jun 2016)

gine dijo:


> Dentro de la agencia tributaria, en la sede electrónica. Hay un apartado que se llama "mi expediente" y ahi sale todo lo tuyo relacionado con hacienda. Se tiene que entrar con pin24 o dni electronico. Dentro de ese apartado salen los procedimientos que estan abiertos, cerrados, y abajo las notificaciones que te ha ido emitiendo hacienda.
> 
> (no hace falta que lo abras la notificación ya que si lo haces pondrá "leida", pero es la misma que han enviado a todo el mundo imagino por la fecha etc, y como te digo me he fijado en el título de la misma)



Gracias! Luego lo miro


----------



## Azurmir (18 Jun 2016)

Se me olvidó comentar que en los papeles que tengo que llevar al banco para pagar, la cantidad que tributaré a Hacienda supera el 33% de los ingresos. Para que os vayáis haciendo una idea.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jun 2016)

Azurmir dijo:


> Pues pasaron minutos entre que recibí la carta y acudí al asesor fiscal que me tramita la declaración de la renta.
> 
> Sumamos las cantidades que percibí de Google y Booking y me preparó unas declaraciones complementarias. También incluí los ingresos de 2015 en la declaración de este año.
> 
> ...



33%?
Ganando 400 euros al año?
O sea, 30 y pico euros al mes?

Cambia de gestor.

Por cierto, ya que declaras esta actividad económica, deberías declarar lo que gastas: dominio, hosting, móvil, internet, % de las facturas de casa....
Dices que ganas unos 30 euros y pico al mes. Con lo cual, gastas más de lo que ingresas
Si aún así, tu gestor dice que tienes que pagar un 33%, debe ser primo carnal de Montoro.


----------



## peixet (18 Jun 2016)

gine dijo:


> Si os meteís os saldrá la mencionada carta y me ha llamado la atención que en el título de esa notificación pone "CARTA IRPF. AFILIADORAS". Alguien sabe que podría querer decir este título? Alomejor así salimos mas de dudas.



Tradedoubler, Tradetracker, Zanox, Publicideas, Youtube, Adsense... son varias las empresas que pagan por publicidad afiliada.

Es muy facil averiguar cual es la cuenta de origen de donde proceden las transferencias de estas empresas.


.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (18 Jun 2016)

Este foro está lleno de CMs de hacienda :: y funcivagos retrasados. 

Hacienda no tiene recursos para ponerse a "perseguir" transferencias de 100€ cada dos meses como se comentaba al abrir el hilo. 

Hacienda tendrá acceso a tus datos bancarios si los pide, porque este país de mierda es así, pero nunca va a poder controlar las cuentas de banco de 48 millones de habitantes. 

Ni en los sueños más húmedos de montonto.


----------



## r@in (18 Jun 2016)

Si en las notificaciones de la web de la AEAT tenéis la notificación, aunque no os la notifiquen por correo certificado, si la abres consta como notificada. La firmas digitalmente.

Todo parece indicar que van detrás de ese tema, y tarde o temprano le van a meter mano en serio. Si se mete la SS puede ser incluso peor.


----------



## SPQR (18 Jun 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pues me dejas flipado.
> Es la primera vez que escucho que hacienda mete mano por adsense para esas cantidades.
> :



Mejora en la lucha contra el fraude, lo llaman.

De toda la vida, en España, Hacienda ha ido contra los autonomos, asalariados y pequeños empresarios.

Los "padres de la patria" con cuentas en Suiza y sociedades en Panamá, no tienen nada que temer.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (18 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> PD. No sé de los recursos de los que dispone Hacienda, pero mirar uno por uno todos los que han hecho la complementaria de 2011-2014, para ver si realmente han declarado todo o se han dejado alguna cosita...tiene que ser una cosa hercúlea.



Para eso y para más, y se usan para extorsionar a la menguante clase media y a los autónomos y microempresarios. A los grandes, ni se les toca.

Por cierto, a los que dudan por la educación de la carta: estamos en periodo electoral. Para cuando termine, los inspectores y técnicos de hacienda están preparando material de fisting tamaño XXL. Porque saben que, gane quien gane, va a haber una ronda de "inspecciones" arbitrarias para obtener pasta rápido. Y saben que para cobrar su suculento incentivo, van a tener que correr "la milla extra" en lo que a inseguridad jurídica se refiere.


----------



## Z4LMAN (18 Jun 2016)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jun 2016)

irbis dijo:


> Para eso y para más, y se usan para extorsionar a la menguante clase media y a los autónomos y microempresarios. A los grandes, ni se les toca.
> 
> Por cierto, a los que dudan por la educación de la carta: estamos en periodo electoral. Para cuando termine, los inspectores y técnicos de hacienda están preparando material de fisting tamaño XXL. Porque saben que, gane quien gane, va a haber una ronda de "inspecciones" arbitrarias para obtener pasta rápido. Y saben que para cobrar su suculento incentivo, van a tener que correr "la milla extra" en lo que a inseguridad jurídica se refiere.



Que me expliquen a mi como van a echar mano a los que ganamos 30 euros al mes.
:rolleye:


----------



## cruel e inhumano (20 Jun 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> No os volváis locos, hacienda no sabe de hostings, dominios, adsense ni ostias. Hacienda sabe que Google paga desde una cuenta X de Irlanda y ha revisado a qué cuentas ha realizado transferencias, fin del rollo. Y a todos esos les tira la caña, a ver lo que sale.



Hay gente que ha recibido carta que ni tiene adsense ni google ni publicidad siquiera. De ser así, la teoría del whois cobra fuerza. Me gustaría saber si los dominios son .es.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 10:37 ----------




Azurmir dijo:


> Pues pasaron minutos entre que recibí la carta y acudí al asesor fiscal que me tramita la declaración de la renta.
> 
> Sumamos las cantidades que percibí de Google y Booking y me preparó unas declaraciones complementarias. También incluí los ingresos de 2015 en la declaración de este año.
> 
> ...



Con diez o doce como tú, el mailing masivo y falsuco les sale rentabilísimo. No me extraña que lo hagan más a menudo a partir de ahora, incluso enviando cartas a quien no tenga ni web.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Hay gente que ha recibido carta que ni tiene adsense ni google ni publicidad siquiera. De ser así, la teoría del whois cobra fuerza. Me gustaría saber si los dominios son .es.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 10:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo de buscar a través del whois no sería mucho tiempo para la administración? Ignoro si hay algun listado a partir del cual, en medio segundo tienes todo el mailing de la gente que tiene web. Mi gestor tiene web y no ha recibido carta. Muchos webmaster no la han recibido.

Creo que han hecho algo muy simple. Sabiendo que tienen acceso a las cuentas de cada uno, simplemente han puesto un filtro:
- Cuentas que durante algum momento de los últimos 5 años han cobrado de un remitente llamado Google Ireland.


----------



## euriborfree (20 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo de buscar a través del whois no sería mucho tiempo para la administración? Ignoro si hay algun listado a partir del cual, en medio segundo tienes todo el mailing de la gente que tiene web. Mi gestor tiene web y no ha recibido carta. Muchos webmaster no la han recibido.
> 
> Creo que han hecho algo muy simple. Sabiendo que tienen acceso a las cuentas de cada uno, simplemente han puesto un filtro:
> - Cuentas que durante algum momento de los últimos 5 años han cobrado de un remitente llamado Google Ireland.



lo del whois es automatizable, tu gestor estara en autonomos y se da por hecho que ya lo declara como parte de su actividad


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> lo del whois es automatizable, tu gestor estara en autonomos y se da por hecho que ya lo declara como parte de su actividad



Pues no había caído en eso.... Habrá que ver si sale alguien que sea autónomo y que haya recibido la carta.


----------



## gine (20 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues no había caído en eso.... Habrá que ver si sale alguien que sea autónomo y que haya recibido la carta.



Yo fui autónomo cada més de esos 4 años que dicen, y me dí de baja hace apenas un mes. Asi que no creo que tenga que ver, porque la carta la enviaron entre el 7 y 15 de junio a todo el mundo.

Lo del whois es difícil, porque mucha gente lo tiene oculto. Es decir que si alguien quiere acceder a esos datos, tendría que pedir primero la petición a la registradora. Que podría ser pero ya es una cosa mas trabajada.

Yo optó por lo de google ireland o similar, pero claro lo que no entiendo es la gente que decís que ha recibido la carta y no puso publicidad ni nadq. Estaria bien que esa gente nos diera mas datos.

Tambien investigando un poco he visto noticias de 2015 en las que dicen que hacienda va a mirar a fondo temas relacionados con internet para recaudar dinero. Y hace unos días en otro foro un usuario decia que su suegra que trabaja en hacienda le dijo que esto era una carta informativa que estaban mandando a la espera de que les dijesen que hacer con este tema.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2016)

gine dijo:


> Yo fui autónomo cada més de esos 4 años que dicen, y me dí de baja hace apenas un mes. Asi que no creo que tenga que ver, porque la carta la enviaron entre el 7 y 15 de junio a todo el mundo.
> 
> Lo del whois es difícil, porque mucha gente lo tiene oculto. Es decir que si alguien quiere acceder a esos datos, tendría que pedir primero la petición a la registradora. Que podría ser pero ya es una cosa mas trabajada.
> 
> ...



Es que yo tb creo que el tema whois es muy farragoso.
Yo creo más que hacienda ha tirado por el camino recto. Ha filtrado los ingresos de google ireland y punto.

En un futuro supongo que filtrará por los ingresos más altos.
No es lo mismo el que ingresa de adsense 500 euros al año que el que ingresa 8.000


----------



## peixet (20 Jun 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Este foro está lleno de CMs de hacienda :: y funcivagos retrasados.
> 
> Hacienda no tiene recursos para ponerse a "perseguir" transferencias de 100€ cada dos meses como se comentaba al abrir el hilo.
> 
> ...



Cortés, Magallanes, Pizarro... son los nombres de los super ordenadores de Hacienda. Esta red de computación no es como SKYNET jaja no ha tomado conciencia de si misma. Pero te puedo asegurar que desde hace un año recopila información recibida directamente desde las entidades bancarias. Hay un Real Decreto aprobado por el gobierno de "montoto" que obliga a los bancos a transmitir sus datos bancarios.

Cuando se habla de lucha contra el fraude no se refieren a las grandes corporaciones y fortunas... eso son batallas perdidas.

Bienvenido al futuro... despierta del pasado.


----------



## euromelon (20 Jun 2016)

peixet dijo:


> Cortés, Magallanes, Pizarro... son los nombres de los super ordenadores de Hacienda. Esta red de computación no es como SKYNET jaja no ha tomado conciencia de si misma. Pero te puedo asegurar que desde hace un año recopila información recibida directamente desde las entidades bancarias. Hay un Real Decreto aprobado por el gobierno de "montoto" que obliga a los bancos a transmitir sus datos bancarios.
> 
> Cuando se habla de lucha contra el fraude no se refieren a las grandes corporaciones y fortunas... eso son batallas perdidas.
> 
> Bienvenido al futuro... despierta del pasado.



Saluda a tu jefe Montoro de mi parte


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2016)

peixet dijo:


> Cortés, Magallanes, Pizarro... son los nombres de los super ordenadores de Hacienda. Esta red de computación no es como SKYNET jaja no ha tomado conciencia de si misma. Pero te puedo asegurar que desde hace un año recopila información recibida directamente desde las entidades bancarias. Hay un Real Decreto aprobado por el gobierno de "montoto" que obliga a los bancos a transmitir sus datos bancarios.
> 
> Cuando se habla de lucha contra el fraude no se refieren a las grandes corporaciones y fortunas... eso son batallas perdidas.
> 
> Bienvenido al futuro... despierta del pasado.



Pues entonces lo mejor es votar a Podemos y que esto ya termine de explotar y quiebre hasta la Hacienda y su puta madre y que todos los de Hacienda se queden sin cobrar sus paguitas.....


----------



## euriborfree (20 Jun 2016)

Yo tengo los datos a la vista en el whois y no me ha llegado nada (todavia), estare atento al buzon


----------



## Monty (20 Jun 2016)

peixet dijo:


> Cortés, Magallanes, Pizarro... son los nombres de los super ordenadores de Hacienda. Esta red de computación no es como SKYNET jaja no ha tomado conciencia de si misma. Pero te puedo asegurar que desde hace un año recopila información recibida directamente desde las entidades bancarias. Hay un Real Decreto aprobado por el gobierno de "montoto" que obliga a los bancos a transmitir sus datos bancarios.
> 
> Cuando se habla de lucha contra el fraude no se refieren a las grandes corporaciones y fortunas... eso son batallas perdidas.
> 
> Bienvenido al futuro... despierta del pasado.



Efectivamente, con post como este dan ganas de votar a Podemos y que reviente todo.


----------



## peixet (20 Jun 2016)

Monty dijo:


> Efectivamente, con post como este dan ganas de votar a Podemos y que reviente todo.



Para cualquier gobierno, da igual de derechas o de izquierdas, sólo somos ganado. Un montón de vacas lecheras que hay que ordeñar. Solamente cambia la forma de repartir la leche. 
Y tal como vienen los tiempos... las vacas no lo van a pasar muy bien.

Por cierto, cuando gobierne Podemos incrementarán al doble el número de funcionarios de Hacienda.... Y LO SABES.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (21 Jun 2016)

Whois, o como lo queráis llamar. Los dominios .es están gestionados por estos señores:






Da igual que tengas whois oculto, estos señores tienen la lista de todos los españoles con dominio .es con hacer un query.

Por eso pregunto ¿Tenéis dominios .ES los que habéis recibido la carta?

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 00:29 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Es que yo tb creo que el tema whois es muy farragoso.
> Yo creo más que hacienda ha tirado por el camino recto. Ha filtrado los ingresos de google ireland y punto.
> 
> En un futuro supongo que filtrará por los ingresos más altos.
> No es lo mismo el que ingresa de adsense 500 euros al año que el que ingresa 8.000



Pero que hay gente con la cartita que no sabe ni lo que es Adsense ni Google Ireland. Y hay gente que lleva años con Adsense y no ha recibido la cartita. Eso es lo que me descuadra.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2016)

peixet dijo:


> Para cualquier gobierno, da igual de derechas o de izquierdas, sólo somos ganado. Un montón de vacas lecheras que hay que ordeñar. Solamente cambia la forma de repartir la leche.
> Y tal como vienen los tiempos... las vacas no lo van a pasar muy bien.
> 
> Por cierto, cuando gobierne Podemos incrementarán al doble el número de funcionarios de Hacienda.... Y LO SABES.



Da igual, si lo que importa es que se vaya al guano todo, por poder puede contratar a quien quieran pero no se como les pagarían sueldos y dudo que trabajen por amor al arte

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 09:39 ----------




cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Whois, o como lo queráis llamar. Los dominios .es están gestionados por estos señores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No creo que venga por el whois del .Es se pueden falsificar los datos de registro

Si me decanto por acuerdos con la banca, desde hace tiempo los bancos están avisando via cartitas de la cooperacion con Hacienda para evitar el blanqueo de capitales.

Uno piensa que puede ser para la gente que mueve mucho dinero pero parece ser que no es asi, sino sobre cualquier movimiento que haya

Ya veremos a ver que pasara cuando vayan contra la gente que recibe por ejemplo transferencias de Paypal u otros métodos de pago


----------



## cruel e inhumano (21 Jun 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Da igual, si lo que importa es que se vaya al guano todo, por poder puede contratar a quien quieran pero no se como les pagarían sueldos y dudo que trabajen por amor al arte
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 09:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Los que tengan datos falsos evidentemente no recibirían la carta. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con otra. Si es una carta tipo para pillar a gente, sólo necesitas un listado de miles de personas que tengan web.


----------



## gine (21 Jun 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Da igual, si lo que importa es que se vaya al guano todo, por poder puede contratar a quien quieran pero no se como les pagarían sueldos y dudo que trabajen por amor al arte
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 09:39 ----------
> 
> ...



No te digo que esa no sea una opción, pero tema está en que hay gente que confirma que nunca ha cobrado nada ni por transferencia ni otro método relacionado con publicidad, y aún asi han recibido la carta. En estos casos como lo interpretamos?? Fallo del sistema o que tienen otro método para elaborar dicha lista? Yo almenos ya no se que pensar.


----------



## murpi (21 Jun 2016)

En mi caso, genero algo más que el forero aunque no mediante Adsense. 

Si teniendo en cuenta lo poco que genero, además tengo que pagar un 20% a Hacienda mejor me voy al ayuntamiento y me pongo a trabajar en el plan de empleo municipal. 

Voy a cobrar más, no me complico la vida y al terminar tengo seis meses de subsidio.


----------



## euromelon (23 Jun 2016)

Fui por hacienda por este tema...... Va el hijoputa se pone a mirar datos en el ordenador... Le digo le importa que mire? 

Funcionario contesta adelante adelante

Y mientas buscaba mis datos pude ver los datos de los ingresos por publicidad de unas cuantas personas. Ole por hacienda y su protección de datos...(estaban todos en un Excel )


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> Fui por hacienda por este tema...... Va el hijoputa se pone a mirar datos en el ordenador... Le digo le importa que mire?
> 
> Funcionario contesta adelante adelante
> 
> Y mientas buscaba mis datos pude ver los datos de los ingresos por publicidad de unas cuantas personas. Ole por hacienda y su protección de datos...(estaban todos en un Excel )



Pero fuiste por lo del adsense?? o por otra cosa


----------



## kpik (23 Jun 2016)

De verdad he leido el hilo y solo he conseguido que ponerme de mala leche. La gente no se da cuenta que con tantas trabas a quien mas perjudicas es precisamente a la clase trabajadora. En España la situación es lamentable: Favorecer a empresarios corruptos y amigos de los políticos, sangrar a la gente trabajadora que quiere prosperar, impidiéndoselo o poniéndoselo muy dificil, y subvencionar la vida de vagos e inmigrantes. Y lo peor es que no hay remedio, pues los que dicen que van a acabar con lo primero, quieren acentuar exageradamente lo segundo para pagar lo tercero.:facepalm:


----------



## murpi (23 Jun 2016)

¿Alguno de vosotros usa tradedoubler? 
En Foro20 dicen que ese es el nexo de unión entre todos los que han recibido la carta.


----------



## euromelon (23 Jun 2016)

Se me olvido comentar Hacienda en el Excel tenía mi web o sea que han sacado datos del registro ...


----------



## AMSierra (23 Jun 2016)

Yo tengo dominio es y adsense y no he recibido nada


----------



## murpi (23 Jun 2016)

AMSierra dijo:


> Yo tengo dominio es y adsense y no he recibido nada



Yo no tengo ningún dominio .es, pero si Adsense en un par de webs. Aún no he recibido nada, pero no canto victoria porque cualquier día abro el buzón y tengo la dichosa carta.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2016)

Por cierto Adsense no permite cobrar por cheque? no compensaría mejor esta opción?


----------



## euromelon (23 Jun 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Por cierto Adsense no permite cobrar por cheque? no compensaría mejor esta opción?



adsense a nombre de la offshore


----------



## gine (23 Jun 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> Se me olvido comentar Hacienda en el Excel tenía mi web o sea que han sacado datos del registro ...



Podrias comentar mas fondo de esto del excel que viste por favor?? Eres el primero que dice algo asi. Salia tu nombre?, web o webs? Y cantidad? Y esa cantidad correspondia con que? Con lo que ganaste con adsense? O con otras? O no correspondia con nada?? Que opinas de todo esto entonces? Ya dices gracias!

P.d: lo de la web puede ser que simplemente quien haya pasado esos datos (tradedoubler, adsense o quien sea, tambien paso las webs que estaban registradas)


----------



## euromelon (23 Jun 2016)

gine dijo:


> Podrias comentar mas fondo de esto del excel que viste por favor?? Eres el primero que dice algo asi. Salia tu nombre?, web o webs? Y cantidad? Y esa cantidad correspondia con que? Con lo que ganaste con adsense? O con otras? O no correspondia con nada?? Que opinas de todo esto entonces? Ya dices gracias!
> 
> P.d: lo de la web puede ser que simplemente quien haya pasado esos datos (tradedoubler, adsense o quien sea, tambien paso las webs que estaban registradas)



Habia tranquilamente más de 1000 referencias y solo de mi delegación de hacienda.....(algunas personas estaban varias veces . Por varias webs)

Mi nombre . web . Cantidad. Otros datos no me fije tato . Pero creo que dirección de email y dirección física también. 

Ahora que he pensado creo que es de tradedoubler aunque no puedo asegurarlo al 100%


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> Habia tranquilamente más de 1000 referencias y solo de mi delegación de hacienda.....(algunas personas estaban varias veces . Por varias webs)
> 
> *Mi nombre . web . Cantidad. Otros datos no me fije tato . Pero creo que dirección de email y dirección física también. *
> 
> Ahora que he pensado creo que es de tradedoubler aunque no puedo asegurarlo al 100%



joe esto es alucinante, un dia aparecen en tu casa los hombres de negro :XX:


----------



## gine (23 Jun 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> Habia tranquilamente más de 1000 referencias y solo de mi delegación de hacienda.....(algunas personas estaban varias veces . Por varias webs)
> 
> Mi nombre . web . Cantidad. Otros datos no me fije tato . Pero creo que dirección de email y dirección física también.
> 
> Ahora que he pensado creo que es de tradedoubler aunque no puedo asegurarlo al 100%



Gracias por la info, y que te dijeron sobre la cantidad que tenian tuya? Que preguntas te hicieron? Te dijeron que hicieras complementarias? La cantidad que tenian tuya podrias confirmar que era 100% de tradedoubler?? Es importante gracias!


----------



## Rauxa (23 Jun 2016)

Tan ociosos veis a los funcionarios de hacienda para ir con un excel con todos los datos, para ver si ingresamos 50 o 70 euros al mes con la publicidad?

Cuando sea el 1 de julio, el 2011 ya estará visto para sentencia. Nada que declarar en ese año. Caducado. 
Y simplemente han enviado una nota informativa. 

A partir de aquí deberían dejar claro como leches se declara esto. Se genera un dinero por publicidad. Bien. Hay gente que genera 10 euros al mes. Y otros, que son capaces de generar 1000 euros mensuales.

Incluimos gastos? No gastos? Estamos ingresando un dinero de fuera de españa, pero no ofertamos un servicio. Tenemos que ser autónomos? A partir de cuanto $$$? Los que generamos poco, podemos estar dados de alta en el IAE, sin tener que estar dados de alta como autónomos? 
Como se declara en la renta? Cómo se tributa en función de si tengo un trabajo en nómina?

Hasta que no informen de todo, yo me voy a preocupar 0, de mi euro de ganancia diaria.


----------



## euromelon (23 Jun 2016)

gine dijo:


> Gracias por la info, y que te dijeron sobre la cantidad que tenian tuya? Que preguntas te hicieron? Te dijeron que hicieras complementarias? La cantidad que tenian tuya podrias confirmar que era 100% de tradedoubler?? Es importante gracias!



Pues ninguna. Las preguntas las hice yo

Me dijeron que hiciera una complementaria de 2013 que lo pusiese como incremento patrimonial. No tendré ninguna penalización.

No puedo confirmártelo al 100% sorry.



Rauxa dijo:


> Tan ociosos veis a los funcionarios de hacienda para ir con un excel con todos los datos, para ver si ingresamos 50 o 70 euros al mes con la publicidad?
> 
> Cuando sea el 1 de julio, el 2011 ya estará visto para sentencia. Nada que declarar en ese año. Caducado.
> Y simplemente han enviado una nota informativa.
> ...



Lo del Excel lo he visto con mis propios ojos. Supongo que se generaría automáticamente y mandarían por delegación de residencia fiscal la lista correspondienteienso:

Incremento patrimonial


----------



## gine (23 Jun 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> Pues ninguna. Las preguntas las hice yo
> 
> Me dijeron que hiciera una complementaria de 2013 que lo pusiese como incremento patrimonial. No tendré ninguna penalización.
> 
> ...



Ok! Y otra pregunta, tu ganaste algo aparte de con tradedoubler, supongo que si por tu respuesta.. Entonces crees que solo te han reclamado lo de tradedoubler (que supuestamente creemos que han conseguido los datos de ahi) porque solo tienen esa fuente, o crees que puedan tener mas fuentes como google adsense etc? Si nos aclarases el tema de ganancias tuyas si venian de varias fuentes o no, y dices que la cantidad que les sale crees que solo viene de tradedoubler, aunque no lo puedas confirmar 100%? Esto seria genial si lo pudieras comentar, ya que si solo es tradedoubler, seria un peso menor. Gracias!


----------



## Rauxa (23 Jun 2016)

gine dijo:


> Ok! Y otra pregunta, tu ganaste algo aparte de con tradedoubler, supongo que si por tu respuesta.. Entonces crees que solo te han reclamado lo de tradedoubler (que supuestamente creemos que han conseguido los datos de ahi) porque solo tienen esa fuente, o crees que puedan tener mas fuentes como google adsense etc? Si nos aclarases el tema de ganancias tuyas si venian de varias fuentes o no, y dices que la cantidad que les sale crees que solo viene de tradedoubler, aunque no lo puedas confirmar 100%? Esto seria genial si lo pudieras comentar, ya que si solo es tradedoubler, seria un peso menor. Gracias!



Yo no tengo tradedoubler. Sólo adsense. Y he recibido la carta.
Empecé en 2012. O sea, que 2011 nada.
2012: 500 euros
2013: 800 euros
2014: 400 euros
2015: 268 euros

Como digo, han hecho una carta informativa a todos los que tienen o han tenido publicidad (vía tradedoubler, adsense y cualquier otra plataforma) y han tirado a dar. 
Obviamente no se han puesto a mirar uno por uno. Para eso hacen falta recursos y saben que el 90% que hacemos esto no llegamos ni a los 100 euros al mes.

Simplemente si alguien pica, pues pica.
No sé pq coño envían una carta instando a la gente a declarar 2011, cuando en 7 días, este año ya queda libre de toda sospecha.

Si la hubieran enviado antes de la campaña de la renta, tendría sentido. Pero a finales, no.

Dentro de un año que harán? Enviarán la misma carta para que declaremos de 2012-2015?

Si quieren algo: carta certificada (como hacen con los de las apuestas deportivas).
Para los que nos ganamos 4 perras con la publicidad, saben que ganamos tan poco que no vamos a declarar nada así que envían una carta informativa y como saben que alguno se asustará, pues eso que ganan.


----------



## MasMax (23 Jun 2016)

murpi dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros usa tradedoubler?
> En Foro20 dicen que ese es el nexo de unión entre todos los que han recibido la carta.



a mi me ha llegado y entre otros usaba tradedoubler



gine dijo:


> Ok! Y otra pregunta, tu ganaste algo aparte de con tradedoubler, supongo que si por tu respuesta.. Entonces crees que solo te han reclamado lo de tradedoubler (que supuestamente creemos que han conseguido los datos de ahi) porque solo tienen esa fuente, o crees que puedan tener mas fuentes como google adsense etc? Si nos aclarases el tema de ganancias tuyas si venian de varias fuentes o no, y dices que la cantidad que les sale crees que solo viene de tradedoubler, aunque no lo puedas confirmar 100%? Esto seria genial si lo pudieras comentar, ya que si solo es tradedoubler, seria un peso menor. Gracias!




esto interesa bastante


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo no tengo tradedoubler. Sólo adsense. Y he recibido la carta.
> Empecé en 2012. O sea, que 2011 nada.
> 2012: 500 euros
> 2013: 800 euros
> ...



yo pienso q a ellos les da igual, simplemente es una demostración de poder por parte de Hacienda, es decir, te han dicho: ·ojito que te hemos pillado y te tengo controlado· y que esto se aclarara en el próximo gobierno.

Simplemente están afinando las herramientas para los próximos años


----------



## gine (23 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo no tengo tradedoubler. Sólo adsense. Y he recibido la carta.
> Empecé en 2012. O sea, que 2011 nada.
> 2012: 500 euros
> 2013: 800 euros
> ...



Entonces Rauxa confirmas que no tenias cuenta en tradedoubler, aunque no la usaras? Donde tenias cuentas registradas a parte de adsense? Si es asi como dices pues si supongo que habran sido varias las fuentes de las que han pillado los datos. Que asco enserio, ya se podrian fijar en las grandes empresas y dejar tranquilos a los pequeños.


----------



## MasMax (23 Jun 2016)

y si has obtenido unas pocas ganancias anuales pero has residido / resides en el extranjero mientras se producían?


----------



## trebol77 (24 Jun 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pues me dejas flipado.
> Es la primera vez que escucho que hacienda mete mano por adsense para esas cantidades.
> Yo el problema que tengo es que si gano 400, realmente me quedan 250-300 porque el otro restante se ha ido en VPS y publicidad en FB y Ads.
> 
> ...




Hacienda no tiene competencia para decirte que des de alta como autónomo, es competencia del Ministerio de Empleo.
Si no es medio fundamental de vida, se suele emplear el criterio del salario mínimo como referencia de ingresos, no hay obligación de darse de alta como autónomo como norma general.


----------



## mba (25 Jun 2016)

La cosa es sencilla. Los mismos funcionarios han dicho que deberíamos declarar esos rendimientos como ganancia patrimonial.

Bien, de acuerdo a la propia normativa del IRPF, quien no haya tenido más ingresos en todo el año, "No tendrán que presentar declaración en ningún caso quienes obtengan en 2015 rendimientos íntegros del trabajo, de capital o de actividades económicas, o ganancias patrimoniales que conjuntamente no superen los 1.000 euros ni quienes hayan tenido, exclusivamente, pérdidas patrimoniales inferiores a 500 euros."

Por tanto, si se cumple esta condición no pueden obligarte a presentar una declaración que no tienes obligación de presentar. Por mil cartas que envíen.

Que se preocupen de Panamá y dejen a los currantes ganarse la vida como podemos de una jodida vez.


----------



## qualicion (25 Jun 2016)

¿Ingresabas lo de google en la misma cuenta que recibiste lo de la herencia? Cuanto dinero te dienro de herencia? Quiza si no te dan mucho no investigan pero no fue tu caso.

Menos mal que no te hacen pagar las cuotas de autónomo de todos esos meses, si no te arruinan.

Yo antes de hacerme autónomo por adsense ganaba eso, incluso algo más..., y de golpe lo que ganaba se multiplicó por 10 y me hice autónomo


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> ¿Ingresabas lo de google en la misma cuenta que recibiste lo de la herencia? Cuanto dinero te dienro de herencia? Quiza si no te dan mucho no investigan pero no fue tu caso.
> 
> Menos mal que no te hacen pagar las cuotas de autónomo de todos esos meses, si no te arruinan.
> 
> Yo antes de hacerme autónomo por adsense ganaba eso, incluso algo más..., y de golpe lo que ganaba se multiplicó por 10 y me hice autónomo



No es la misma cuenta, pero eso da igual. 
No llego a 100 euros al mes con adsense.
Y la carta, es meramente informativa.

En los casos de las apuestas deportivas online, se ha enviado una carta certificada con el importe a pagar. Aquí, con el tema publicidad, no.

Imagino que en las apuestas, han filtrado los que más han ganado y esos los han obligado a pagar.
Los que cobramos 30-50 euros al mes con publicidad web, no pueden ir a por nosotros y simplemente han enviado una nota informativa. En tanto que el 5% de lo que la hemos recibido, lo declare, ya les saldrá a cuenta.


----------



## qualicion (26 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> No es la misma cuenta, pero eso da igual.
> No llego a 100 euros al mes con adsense.
> Y la carta, es meramente informativa.
> 
> ...



Entonces tú vas a poner el culo y declararlo?


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Entonces tú vas a poner el culo y declararlo?



Declarar que el año pasado gané 286 euros con adsense?


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2016)

mba dijo:


> La cosa es sencilla. Los mismos funcionarios han dicho que deberíamos declarar esos rendimientos como ganancia patrimonial.
> 
> Bien, de acuerdo a la propia normativa del IRPF, quien no haya tenido más ingresos en todo el año, "No tendrán que presentar declaración en ningún caso quienes obtengan en 2015 rendimientos íntegros del trabajo, de capital o de actividades económicas, o ganancias patrimoniales que conjuntamente no superen los 1.000 euros ni quienes hayan tenido, exclusivamente, pérdidas patrimoniales inferiores a 500 euros."
> 
> ...



Eso no es grave.. lo grave es que te tienen ya fichado.. a esperar que determine en los próximos años los politicos de turno


----------



## mba (26 Jun 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Eso no es grave.. lo grave es que te tienen ya fichado.. a esperar que determine en los próximos años los politicos de turno



Pues si no superas el límite de declarar nadie puede obligarte a presentar complementaria de nada. Que envíen 1000 cartas si quieren


----------



## qualicion (27 Jun 2016)

Yo en forobeta he leído españoles que han ganado 2000 y pico euros al mes a lo largo de muchos meses y no se han hecho autónomos.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Yo en forobeta he leído españoles que han ganado 2000 y pico euros al mes a lo largo de muchos meses y no se han hecho autónomos.



Esto ya son cifras grandes. Como justifican que han cobrado más de 20.000 euros vía banco? 
Si es un particular (sea padre, madre o amigo), quien te hace un ingreso mensual, la cosa puede quedar desapercibida (puesto que tu madre o padre, no declarará que te está pagando).
Pero cobrar 20.000 euros al año, cuando por una lado u otro, Google acabará yendo a la administración española...


----------



## euriborfree (27 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Esto ya son cifras grandes. Como justifican que han cobrado más de 20.000 euros vía banco?
> Si es un particular (sea padre, madre o amigo), quien te hace un ingreso mensual, la cosa puede quedar desapercibida (puesto que tu madre o padre, no declarará que te está pagando).
> Pero cobrar 20.000 euros al año, cuando por una lado u otro, Google acabará yendo a la administración española...



No se comen mucho el tarro, toman el saldo de tus cuentas a 31 de diciembre de un año y de otro, calculan la diferencia y si sale mas de lo que has declarado de ingresos te toca a ti justificar la diferencia, o te meten "incremento de patrimonio no declarado"

Y ojo con esos ingresos de familiares, que tributan como donaciones


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> No se comen mucho el tarro, toman el saldo de tus cuentas a 31 de diciembre de un año y de otro, calculan la diferencia y si sale mas de lo que has declarado de ingresos te toca a ti justificar la diferencia, o te meten "incremento de patrimonio no declarado"
> 
> Y ojo con esos ingresos de familiares, que tributan como donaciones



Si, pero vamos...no se meterán en según qué berenjenales.
A lo mejor te has casado y tus amigos te han ingresado 100 euros cada uno. O tu padre te paga un viaje o un master de 5000 euros. Cualquier chorrada de esas. Obviamente eso ni se lo miran.

Aquí simplemente Google ha informado o ha sido la misma administración que ha acudido a google para que le dé la lista de los que hacemos esto. No hay más.

Hacienda lo que hace es:

- Foto de tus cuentas a día 1 de enero.
- Foto de tus cuetas a dia 31 de diciembre.

Y ve que tu aumento de patrimonio es de 8.000 euros por ejemplo.
Y tu de forma oficial ganas en tu trabajo 15.000 euros/año.
Cuadra la cosa? Pues p'alante. Aunque tu padre te haya dado 5000 euros o te hayas casado y hayas recibido 10.000 euros de los invitados, la cosa cuadra.

El problema es:
Cuando tu patrimonio ha aumentado en 30.000 euros ( a sabiendas que habrás tenido tus gastos), y que tu ganes 15.000. Aquí si que tienes un problema y seguro que un año u otro te pillen.

Y aparte, si tienes un pagador: google, tradedoubler, apuestasonline... y estos notifican que te han pagado algo, tb puedes tener un problema.


Mi banquero me dijo una vez:
Si a ti de un día para otro te ingresan 50.000 euros (como si fueran en negro), y tu la semana siguiente los sacas, no pasará nada. 
Aunque haya el mantra de que todo ingreso superior de 3.000, bla bla bla....
El problema es que tu aumento de patrimonio no encaje con lo que ganas de forma oficial.

Que si:
- Tu padre te ingresa 100 euros al mes
- Te has casado y recibes 3000 euros
- Te pagan un viaje o unos estudios
- Te has vendido tu coche por 2500 euros
- Tu amigo te ha pagado los 500 euros que te debía.
- Te vas de viaje con tu novia, pagas tu el billete de avión y ella te hace una transferencia bancaria de 1000 euros para pagártelo a ti....

Son cosas entre particulares y que hacienda ni ve, ni sabe ni se molesta.
Solo va a buscar los que, como digo, aumentant su patrimonio de forma inusual.


----------



## Kublai (27 Jun 2016)

No creo que estas revisiones sean por Adsense, mira si estáis en otro programa de publicidad y los datos del whois en vuestros dominios.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2016)

Kublai dijo:


> No creo que estas revisiones sean por Adsense, mira si estáis en otro programa de publicidad y los datos del whois en vuestros dominios.



Yo solo estoy en adsense, y la recibí. Hay otros foros sobre el tema y hay de todo.
Bien sea de adsense, tradedoubler o cualquier otra plataforma de publicidad...


Lo más fácil es que la administración se haya puesto en contacto con google, tradedoubler...y haya pedido el listado.

Muchos webmasters tienen webs las cuales no hay publicidad y no han recibido la carta.

no creo que hacienda mire los datos de l whois y luego, web a web, cual tiene publicidad y cual no.
Es mucho más fácil que todo eso.


----------



## mba (28 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo solo estoy en adsense, y la recibí. Hay otros foros sobre el tema y hay de todo.
> Bien sea de adsense, tradedoubler o cualquier otra plataforma de publicidad...
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Rauxa, 

También es cierto que hay usuarios que no han percibido ninguna publicidad y sí la han recibido, solo porque tienen cuentas abiertas en algún sistema de publicidad online.

Además de Adsense, ¿también tienes otras cuentas, por ejemplo en Tradedoubler o Zanox?

Un saludo!


----------



## Rauxa (28 Jun 2016)

mba dijo:


> Hola Rauxa,
> 
> También es cierto que hay usuarios que no han percibido ninguna publicidad y sí la han recibido, solo porque tienen cuentas abiertas en algún sistema de publicidad online.
> 
> ...



Nada abierto, sólo Adsense.

Conozco mucha gente que tiene negocios-webs, pero no tienen ningun anuncio ni publicidad. Nada de adsense ni ninguna plataforma.
Y absolutamente nadie ha recibido la carta.


----------



## mba (28 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nada abierto, sólo Adsense.
> 
> Conozco mucha gente que tiene negocios-webs, pero no tienen ningun anuncio ni publicidad. Nada de adsense ni ninguna plataforma.
> Y absolutamente nadie ha recibido la carta.



Gracias por tu respuesta.

Claro, es evidente que en ese caso no la hayan recibido, y esto confirma que no han obtenido datos de Whois ni nada por el estilo.

Parece que han enviado la carta a todos los que tengan cuentas publicitarias activas, hayan recibido o no pagos. Por lo que se ha visto.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Jun 2016)

mba dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Claro, es evidente que en ese caso no la hayan recibido, y esto confirma que no han obtenido datos de Whois ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> Parece que han enviado la carta a todos los que tengan cuentas publicitarias activas, hayan recibido o no pagos. Por lo que se ha visto.



Eso es.
No hay tantas plataformas de publicidad. Y Adsense solo hay uno.
Cada una de estas plataformas envía el listado de sus usuarios a la administración y punto.

Luego, otra cosa es que la administración se dedique a mirar uno por uno para ver si ingresamos 10 o 100 cada mes. Envian la carta por si algun pardillo pica y poco más.


----------



## mba (28 Jun 2016)

Rauxa dijo:


> Eso es.
> No hay tantas plataformas de publicidad. Y Adsense solo hay uno.
> Cada una de estas plataformas envía el listado de sus usuarios a la administración y punto.
> 
> Luego, otra cosa es que la administración se dedique a mirar uno por uno para ver si ingresamos 10 o 100 cada mes. Envian la carta por si algun pardillo pica y poco más.



Exacto.

En mi caso personal lo tengo bastante claro. El único año es 2013 y los rendimientos no superan los 1.000€. Con lo cual, no hay absolutamente nada que hacer porque nadie la puede obligar a presentar una declaración que, repito, no tiene obligación de declarar.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Sep 2016)

Refloto el tema.

Alguien sabe algo más?

A mi solamente me llegó una carta informativa que por lo que vi, recibió mucha más gente. 
Hice la declaración de haciendo como hago cada año y no me pasó nada.

Alguien conoce de algun caso que hubiera recibido la notificación de hacienda y que le multaran o algo?


----------



## pacomermela (29 Sep 2016)

A una web producida mediante Wednode se le puede incorporar Adsense u otro tipo de publicidad?


----------

